# Check out this ride.... Michigan Mountain Mayhem



## "Fred" (Oct 20, 2006)

*Our club is putting this ride on next spring.​*









The Michigan Mountain Mayhem is a (Road Bike) cycling event which will test you both mentally and physically. It is one of the most grueling and challenging rides you will ever participate in.

There are 4 routes to choose from: a 50K teaser, a 100K metric century, a 160K, (100 mile century), and for those who dare a 200K double metric!

* Can you handle 10,000 feet of climbing? *


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Put me down for the 200k.



jk...


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

It looks pretty nice. Similar to some of the hilly rides in Wisconsin (Horribly Hilly, Dairyland Dare etal). It is in a beautiful part of the state. Maybe I can plan it around a family camping trip. I will have to see if it conflicts with local rides.

And yes, I would be in for the 200k.


----------



## "Fred" (Oct 20, 2006)

The 200K is tough better get training now.

Yes it is like the rides in WI. After I did the HHH I realized we have similar hills right here in MI and nobody was doing an event like it so we put this together.


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

Awesome. I'll be there for the 200k. This comes just a few weeks after my tri club's annual cycling trip to the mountains in Georgia, so I'll have some good training in for it. I love northern Michigan! ;-)


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

damn, i might have to train for that one...when is the deadline for sign-ups? i checked your sig, and couldn't find a date.


----------



## "Fred" (Oct 20, 2006)

old_fuji said:


> damn, i might have to train for that one...when is the deadline for sign-ups? i checked your sig, and couldn't find a date.



The deadline is when it fills up. We have capped the Ride at 1000 riders and due to the fact that it is a first year event we have no idea when that will be. we originally thought that it probably wouldn't sell out the first year but we are already getting lots of people signing up.


----------



## Tatoo (Jul 10, 2008)

*Are you sure that's in Michigan...*

Looks like a road trip for 2010 is in order. 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## MellowDramatic (Jun 8, 2006)

Hell, this might be enough to get me back into riding regularly. I have an immense amount of state pride, and I have loved similar events in MI, such as the Oscoda Black Bear century from Grayling to Oscoda during the canoe race. This is such a great idea!


----------



## "Fred" (Oct 20, 2006)

joehartley said:


> Hell, this might be enough to get me back into riding regularly. I have an immense amount of state pride, and I have loved similar events in MI, such as the Oscoda Black Bear century from Grayling to Oscoda during the canoe race. This is such a great idea!


Yes the black bear was awsome, to bad they messed it up this year.


----------



## MellowDramatic (Jun 8, 2006)

Fred said:


> Yes the black bear was awsome, to bad they messed it up this year.


Can't speak for this year, but the first time I rode it was 2006, and it was the first time I had ever ridden more than 40 miles 

I waited until the last stretch to bonk, but still managed to finish in 4:36. It was the proudest I've been in a long time. I really do love that event.


----------



## "Fred" (Oct 20, 2006)

The ride is filling up so if you want in don't wait.


----------



## alancross (May 13, 2009)

cool looking ride. i just signed up for the 160k-regular century. see you there.


----------



## "Fred" (Oct 20, 2006)

alancross we will see you there.

Here are a couple of video teasers from the route

http://vimeo.com/10186522

http://vimeo.com/10247531


----------



## alancross (May 13, 2009)

Fred said:


> alancross we will see you there.
> 
> Here are a couple of video teasers from the route
> 
> ...


Looks cool Fred. I'm trying to put a northern MN possie together. I'll definately see you there.


----------



## "Fred" (Oct 20, 2006)

Only two weeks left! The deadline for a jersey order is April 15th if you want it for the day of the event.


----------



## "Fred" (Oct 20, 2006)

Less than six weeks left!

Who all is going?


----------

